# Where, Oh Where to put it all!



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

A few weeks ago I was told by the new RV park owner that I could set up my shop again in the same place I had it before.

I have most of the shop put back together but one problem I've run into is all the jigs and patterns I had made for various projects. When I was set up before the shop was not the most organized of places, but it was safe, (mostly), to walk around in, and with just a little bit of common sense a person could keep from cutting off an arm or a digit or maybe removing a major organ.

Now however, I think all the jigs and patterns have gotten together for untold orgies while in the boxes I tossed them into so they could go to storage!

I'm am certain I didn't have this many to begin with, the silly things had to have made babies faster than a bunny farm! There are Hundreds, No, Thousands and I have no idea where to put them all!

Arggggghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Good news on getting your shop back, I hope that is a sign of positive change.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Step away from the SHOP sir! (said as a police officer would) LOL! Health ahead of other things. How many of those jigs are immediate useable items? Pretty dry where you are? Can't you leave the rarer ones in the storage area?

Good to see your getting there.

Think I'm going to attempt to get my milling tools ready!

Got my office sign back on the building.

Gotta go feed the pride.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Dallas, glad you are having these problems…LOL. Welcome back buddy!!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm glad to see you got your shop back. Jigs do multiply.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you gents!
It's great to be back in the shop a little at a time.

The changeover of ownership has been smooth with only a few ripples here and there.
More time outside and working on equipment that has been neglected too long (no budget).
Just getting the 3 point hitch loose on the tractor was an hours job because it was so rusted. I still haven't got the pto shaft for the bush hog loose from the pto, maybe today!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you are having this kind of trouble, Dallas! Persevere! You'll get it all sorted out.


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

Washing line with pegs? Hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

LeTurbo, the ceiling is 7 1/2' not enough to hang from, or I would! I run my noggin into a couple of the fluorescent all the time and I'm only 5' 11".

Candy, I just take my time and don't worry about it. My boss want's me to build some stuff from black walnut for the shop, but I will wait until all the changes to the shop are done.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dallas, Great to see you back in action! Just try to pace yourself so you can stick around for a long time!

Sorry, no solution to your storage problems. May have to build on!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Andy.

I suppose I can add storage space to my list of things to do in the shop. That will go with the 4,000 other items the new owner and his secretary have decided I need to do.

I do just take my time. Yesterday I was only in the shop for about an hour, then I had to go get hydraulic fluid for the tractor and a battery for one of the mowers. After installing the battery I got lazy and did nothing the rest of the day.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Shop outfitted with black walnut hmm sounds rough Dallas


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

lol it is breeding season. I have the same problem…then I look at the upper walls with a 10ft ceiling…and the walls are empty. I need shelves! I think I will go to the restore and try to get some hollow core doors to make shelves…it's the cheapest way I can think of anyway. Glad to hear you are back in the shop!!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Candy and Shelly!

The Black Walnut still has a few more months to dry in storage before I can use it, and it probably wouldn't match my Osage Orange Drawers and assembly table. I've been building steel shelf brackets and putting scrap plywood on top. I mount one to each stud and they hold quite a bit of weight. I have about 50 bd ft of Maple, Walnut and Sycamore on one set and there are no sags or droops.

I got news today that I have to have all of my rack brackets for the park office done by Monday meaning that I'll be working Friday through Sunday to back 96 of the silly things. Hey! I never said I work fast, but I do take a lot of breaks!
At least I'm glad I don't have to be the one to hang all those heavy stainless steel racks. We'll get one of the labor guys from the bosses construction company to do that, I'll just have to be the one to actually hang the brackets….... Some of those rough carpenters are a bit rougher than others, to put it nicely.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, well. Easy come, easy go. I was just informed the new owner is going to remodel the house and make the old rec hall where my shop is a newer, better fancier rec hall. 
That means every tool I have has to be moved since they don't believe there are any maintenance issues here.

The funny thing is, I supply every tool on this property. from weed eaters to chain saws, to socket sets to pliers and screw drivers.

I am tired of this crap. I am about to take every tool I own and toss them on the burn pile along with a few thousand board feet of hardwood.

I give up. I cannot handle anymore.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Heck of a roller coaster you are on, Dallas. I feel your frustration buddy. Please don't light the match just yet. Maybe take a hammer to something inconsequential (not the new boss). Hang in there.


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

Whoa! Improvise! Adapt! Overcome! Do it, Dallas. (You know what? Look back at your record of hurdles that you've overcome in life, and I think you'll find you have a 100% record of getting over them. Or, as another favourite saying goes, "It'll all be OK in the end. If it's not OK, it's not the end.")


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

LeTurbo, I'm tired of fighting. I'm tired of being sick. I'm tired of dieing. I am just tired.

I will improvise, adapt and overcome.

Tomorrow We need to mow. Trouble is, I have always supplied the gas cans to haul the gas, (15 US gallons each time). Now that They don't need my gas cans, (or the compressor to air up the leaky tires), wife will have to call the boss and have him send someone down with this stuff.

Petty? You bet. I am tired of being crapped on.

Another interesting point. I own the website that advertises the RV park. Guess what? That domain name may end up being a forwarder for a porn site. He didn't want to pay $200 USD for the domain name, the webspace for a year and my 12 hours of work writing the website. Cool. since I own the servers, I can do as I wish.


----------

